# Gold indicator solution.



## Elektrikis (Jan 4, 2017)

Hello!

Only gold turn solution blue color.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=duP5Zk-Ew3E&t=524s


----------



## patnor1011 (Jan 4, 2017)

Elektrikis said:


> Hello!
> 
> Only gold turn solution blue color.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=duP5Zk-Ew3E&t=524s



What solution?


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Jan 4, 2017)

More details? Please

In english? Please?


----------



## Elektrikis (Jan 6, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xRdHXYxfLxg&t=156s


----------



## g_axelsson (Jan 6, 2017)

Until we know what he is selling I suggest that no one is buying anything from Elektrikis.

Details please! What is the solution based on? As far as I know it could be a cyanide based solution and that could kill any one mixing it with acid.

Göran


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Jan 6, 2017)

Maybe if he would answer the inquiries that have been posed to him... But, his reply was yet another link to youtube ...so far it just seems like this is another rogue gallery candidate

I would gladly recant that statement should he take the time to post a composition of the electrolyte or a detail of his process.
Edit to finish


----------



## Elektrikis (Jan 6, 2017)

Hi!

This is a similar to eco goldex. No dangeros. After leach no need ammonia.Litle Naoh and cement zinc.

Content ferrocyanide. Prohibet acid adition.

At the proces no free cyanide.

Sorry i problems english.


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Jan 6, 2017)

Elektrikis said:


> Hi!
> 
> This is a similar to eco goldex. *Not dangerous*. After leach no need ammonia.Litle Naoh and cement zinc.
> 
> ...



"Not dangerous" - that is speculative at best... Most here use acid means to refine, so I believe this poses a greater danger than you are leading on.. But, it is interesting none the less.

Thank you for giving that insight. I would still like more details, but, since english isnt your native language, that could be a problem getting the information we all seek.

Regards
Toph


----------



## Elektrikis (Jan 6, 2017)

Topher_osAUrus said:


> Elektrikis said:
> 
> 
> > Hi!
> ...




Tehnologija comparable to cyanide. But it is not dangerous to the skin. Questions! Prusian blue or dangerous? All cyanide to convert to prusians blue.


----------



## anachronism (Jan 6, 2017)

Check out the guy's other videos it's certainly worth a chat and I think rogue's gallery is a little premature. Sounds like it could be a ferrocyanide leach with a different oxidiser as opposed to the cocktail that ecogoldex sell.

Let's keep an open mind here please. 

Jon


----------



## Elektrikis (Jan 6, 2017)

I am old chemistry doctor. I have a lot of different technical knowledge. All YouTube channel information I sell. Collective buying.


----------



## frank-20011 (Jan 6, 2017)

hello,

strange: while it disolves the gold(plating) it turns blue.

regards, frank!


----------



## Elektrikis (Jan 6, 2017)

Potasium ferrocyanide melt by potasium carbonate give. KCN
Eco goldegx melt potasium ferrocyanide ang make cyanide complex. Put 70% nitric acid and shitt is hapening.


----------



## Geo (Jan 6, 2017)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Potassium_cyanide

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Potassium_ferrocyanide

Treatment of potassium ferrocyanide with nitric acid gives H2[Fe(NO)(CN)5]. After neutralization of this intermediate with sodium carbonate, red crystals of sodium nitroprusside can be selectively crystallized.[6]

Upon treatment with chlorine gas, potassium ferrocyanide converts to potassium ferricyanide:

2 K4[Fe(CN)6] + Cl2 → 2 K3[Fe(CN)6] + 2 KCl
This reaction can be used to remove potassium ferrocyanide from a solution.[citation needed]

A famous reaction involves treatment with ferric salts to give Prussian blue. With the approximate composition KFe2(CN)6, this insoluble but deeply coloured material is the blue of blueprinting.


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Jan 6, 2017)

anachronism said:


> Check out the guy's other videos it's certainly worth a chat and I think rogue's gallery is a little premature. Sounds like it could be a ferrocyanide leach with a different oxidiser as opposed to the cocktail that ecogoldex sell.
> 
> Let's keep an open mind here please.
> 
> Jon



Indeed that was a bit premature, i should not have jumped to conclusions on that aspect.. But, we do see our fair share of it here.

I watched the videos.. I just wish I understood the language


----------



## Owltech (Jan 7, 2017)

Hard to understand? Which part - 20EUR for a bag of "ready mixed powders" or 100K subscribers to Elektrikis Argis youtube channel needed in order to obtain all his secret formulas? 

btw his English is pretty good, check his older posts.


----------



## Elektrikis (Jan 9, 2017)

Owltech said:


> Hard to understand? Which part - 20EUR for a bag of "ready mixed powders" or 100K subscribers to Elektrikis Argis youtube channel needed in order to obtain all his secret formulas?
> 
> btw his English is pretty good, check his older posts.




Hello Linux! Windows has arrived. 

The last three days we four chemistry profesonals produce new reagents. Video will be the next few days.


----------



## Owltech (Jan 9, 2017)

Elektrikis said:


> Owltech said:
> 
> 
> > Hard to understand? Which part - 20EUR for a bag of "ready mixed powders" or 100K subscribers to Elektrikis Argis youtube channel needed in order to obtain all his secret formulas?
> ...



Hi mate! Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Elektrikis (Jan 10, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=py6qy8vKw80

The namo of reagent ''Prussian Gold" 

Ok! I have some tests. Gold drop by hydrazine hydrate works ok.
In video i make hydroxilamine from hydroxilamine sulfate by NaOh. 30%.
Gold setle after 24 h. No gases (bubles). Or smels.

Next week i test 1g 999 Au. And see how much reagents need and recovery %.

The cost of one liter reagent is 0.59 euro. Self made cost.


----------



## Elektrikis (Jan 16, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dma0nJkB3s4&t=212s

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FEhAwUGPp1Q&t=6s

Gold recovery by electrolysis.


----------



## Elektrikis (Jan 17, 2017)

Hi!

Some tests positive some negative. 

One liter solution make by 18 grams mixed powders. Worth 0.57 dollar but only dissolve 0.6 grams of gold.
Zinc precipitation is best choice. Ph 6 and 4 grams of zinc per 1 gram Au.
Electrolysis works.


----------



## Owltech (Jan 17, 2017)

I like it as an electroplating solution.


----------

